# Pregnacare conception side effects?



## leannepookie

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering if anyone has taken these and had symptoms of pregnancy? 

I started taking them 3 weeks ago, I'm 7 dpo today. One week til my period. I normally get sore breasts after ov and I did but for about 2 days now they have been so painful, much more than they usually are.
The bottom of my back has been aching for a few days nothing will get rid of it. 

Today I'm so tired I could fall asleep as i'm writing this. & I don't know if this is because im hoping and feeling and every movement but last week i felt so many little twiches and pangs and pains in my lower abdoman.... maybe thats in my mind tho! :dohh: lol 

So yeah, has anyone else taken these and had strange side effects? 

Any replies would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLotus

Hi Leannepookie,

I have been taking pregnacare conception tablets since May this year and noticed that I had very pregnancy like symptoms - I was feeling tiredness and cramps/twinges leading up to periods that convinced me I was pregnant as I don't recall having this before, but period then showed up, so perhaps it is side effects from these tablets? 

Hope that helps.


----------



## leannepookie

Yes thanks for your reply, are you still like this leading up to periods or has it settled?


----------



## MrsLotus

Nope still have these symptons, although not as painful as yours i.e. breasts are tender but dont hurt, and no backaches etc... so ive stopped acknowledging any 'signs' now to avoid getting any hopes up and stop my mind playing tricks on me!

Perhaps your signs are more pregnancy related?


----------



## leannepookie

I wish lol We've been trying for a year now and would be so amazing if I was. Think it must be the vitamins, theres no way i'm getting my hopes up..


----------



## mrsc81

Yes i have too, started taking them 4 weeks ago, had bad cramps in left ovary area for about 2 weeks, spot break out on chest and chin, then extreme fatigue, sore + swollen bbs, back ache etc thought i might be pregnant as i never suffer with pms, then spotted for 4 days before af which is when symptoms started to ease off. Still having pain in left ovary area, think that is something to do with my pcos but the pregnacare has either aggrevated it or helped not sure which yet! 
On a positive note i had alot of ewcm, it increased my sex drive and im fairly sure i ovulated!


----------



## leannepookie

Yes i've got spots when i never get them lol Looks like it is the pregnacare then, its funny that vitamins can do this.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes, I had pregnancy side effects, and they also made my wee bright very close to illuminous yellow!
I thought that wasn't a good sign so stopped taking them.
Im now using sanatogen mother-to-be ones, they seem fine and I feel better in myself :) x x


----------



## leannepookie

Yeah my wee is the same lol Where can you get the ones your taking now? x


----------



## leannepookie

Oh and i've got watery cm, feel like I need a pad or something! lol Did you get this too?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah lots of watery cm, and i just had to stop because of it all, especially the wee scenario lol
I got mine from Tesco's. I got the mother and father to be pack, but you can buy them seperately from there too. You can also get them from boots etc too :thumbup:


----------



## leannepookie

Ok thanks for your help :-D


----------



## xxxjessxxx

No problem hunny :) Anytime :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

My wee isnt as yellow now, i didnt have watery cm just lots of sticky and ewcm, im going to persist and see if i adjust as ive heard good things about them, got my dh wellman conception too, just waiting for them to turn up


----------



## RAlex

Hi Just to add Ive felt really really tired, like having an afternoon snooze and then in bed by 9pm, also been feeling really sickly since I started the pregnacare, and I'm definately not pregnant this month as the witch is just leaving now. I may change brands too


----------



## Mrs.E

your wee will be bright yellow due to b-vitamins (one in particular, cant remember which) passing out thats completely normal. Thinking of taking pregnacare but will have to have a good look at ingredients first. Anyone find they feel better on them? xxx


----------



## Dimaki

I can't believe it! I feel like crying. :cry: I accidentally came upon your msg when I was surfing for info on Pregnacare Conception. I've just finished my first box and my period is due in one wk. Breasts so tender and full (but they do hurt lots), very yellow pee, feeling sick, lots of discharge and so extremely tired. After 2 yrs of trying for our second I was so convinced that finally it had happened. I had no idea that these tablets had side affects, why doesn't it say anything on the packet? I'd already told my husband that I was 'so' certain that I was pregnant and we were getting so excited. :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.E

Dimaki said:


> I can't believe it! I feel like crying. :cry: I accidentally came upon your msg when I was surfing for info on Pregnacare Conception. I've just finished my first box and my period is due in one wk. Breasts so tender and full (but they do hurt lots), very yellow pee, feeling sick, lots of discharge and so extremely tired. After 2 yrs of trying for our second I was so convinced that finally it had happened. I had no idea that these tablets had side affects, why doesn't it say anything on the packet? I'd already told my husband that I was 'so' certain that I was pregnant and we were getting so excited. :growlmad:

It may not be the vitamins. remember they are designed to help your body, don't loose hope! let us know how you get on! good luck :dust: xxx


----------



## Dimaki

Thanks Mrs E and your right it might not be the vitamins, I should try to stay positive. I'm off to check this site out, I've only just arrived and I want one of those 'Thank' buttons.


----------



## Mrs.E

Good luck! Let us know how you get on! x p.s. Go on your name, customise profile, copy and paste off mine if you want! you can add whatever as a 'signature'


----------



## Valentina.A

Mrs.E said:


> It may not be the vitamins. remember they are designed to help your body, don't loose hope! let us know how you get on! good luck :dust: xxx

Hello,
don't be discouraged. I can see your message was posted in August. Hope you got your great news.
I've had the same symptoms now for 2nd month running. 1st month i thought i was pregnant, then i found out i was ill but it was something else (i was in Africa, had malaria, long story :)). Well felt so horrible last night with a blistering headache, i decided to do some research on pregnacare conception and i'm shocked to see so many women having exactly the same symptoms and side effects
1. delayed periods (up to 35 days)
2. Lower back pain
3. Headaches
4. Dizziness
5. Morning sickness
6. Yellow pee
However, many other women had absolutely no side effects and concieved while on it! So for me lessons learned from this is...listen to your body, if it makes you feel bad, then it's probably doing you more harm than good and is not for you.


----------



## orangebanana

Hi, new to this (and don't know how to quote!) but just had to comment on this - I can't believe what I have been reading - I have been TTC since last May, had a m/c in July, then since then been taking pregnacare conception. Well I have not conceived and have been having all the symptoms mentioned above - I researched that these sound like low progesterone symptoms, so went to the docs and am going to have a 21 day blood test. Now it may just be co-incidence, but I never had them before taking these tablets. I am stopping them immediately and see if that stops these symptoms. Maybe they are also preventing me conceiveing - I never had any trouble my last 2 pregs and never took the tablets before. If this is the case then I am SO :growlmad:

Anyone else had this?


----------



## ecarroll2

Hello Ladies,

I came across some shocking reviews on Amazon, then came across your thread. I was soooooo shocked to find out today that this whole hellish month is likely "thanks" to the Pregnacare supplement I am taking! I started taking it more regularly this month, and I noticed that my breasts were weirdly swollen and painful before and after ovulation, I had terrible migraines, felt dizzy, fatigued, and nauseous. I have been in sooooo much pain, hardly functioning, and generally so exhausted that I am stopping them immediately. Hopefully symptoms subside and I do not see any delay in my AF (the only welcome delay would be due to me being PG..:) Am on DPO7 now, and symptoms so far have not been normal for me, nor have they been due to me being PG immediately after ovulation! Did you all ladies recover soon after stopping this supplement?


----------



## tublet

I took pregnacare last year for about 6 months and then my periods stopped for 2 months (never bad this before!) After a month of not taking it they came back. I will never know if it was pregnacare but I have never taken it again and I have never had this problem come back!


----------



## ecarroll2

tublet said:


> I took pregnacare last year for about 6 months and then my periods stopped for 2 months (never bad this before!) After a month of not taking it they came back. I will never know if it was pregnacare but I have never taken it again and I have never had this problem come back!

Thank you very much, tublet! I hope the symptoms subside. Fever has gone down as of today, nausea is worse, breasts are only slightly painful upon pressure but nowhere near as painful as yesterday, which to me means that the swelling and the pain was definitely due to Pregnacare. I soooo hope my AF does not suffer because of this supplement! x


----------

